# E/M & Surgery Coder Needed (Remote, Contract)



## jschmutz (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Coders, Aviacode is looking for coders that can code both E/M and SURGERIES for the following specialties:
Cardiology
Gastroenterology
General Surgery
Nephorology
Neurology
Neurosurgery
Orthopedic
Pulmonology
If you have experience in one or more of those specialties with BOTH E/M and Surgery then please apply here: https://goo.gl/IrIEW4


----------



## Dr Shiv (Jan 23, 2016)

*Remote medical coding*

Hi I am interested for this position and also have experience as remote coder 
having 5 year experience ,please revert me on drshivpratap23@gmil.com 
also catch me on same hangout , else you have to provide your email id
phone number +919212544427


jschmutz said:


> Hi Coders, Aviacode is looking for coders that can code both E/M and SURGERIES for the following specialties:
> Cardiology
> Gastroenterology
> General Surgery
> ...


----------

